# Nimi's lookin scary!



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Stopped at nimi on the way home from marks b&t. Got myself a sweet new arctic armor suit and a few more things. If you zoom in on the bush to the immediate left of the pump house there's a guy in front of it! I stopped and talked to him. 3-4" at pizza bay. He said it was very sketchy. He was pre-drilling some holes, going home to change his soaking wet clothes (cuz he went in) and he'd be back later! Be careful out there early birds! I might go after work about 1130 tomorrow morning if the weather holds off. There was also 4 other people fishing.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll give it a couple more days for sure


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

And I thought I had ice fever! lol


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

where does everyone park to fish pizza bay?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Stopped at nimi on the way home from marks b&t. Got myself a sweet new arctic armor suit and a few more things. If you zoom in on the bush to the immediate left of the pump house there's a guy in front of it! I stopped and talked to him. 3-4" at pizza bay. He said it was very sketchy. He was pre-drilling some holes, going home to change his soaking wet clothes (cuz he went in) and he'd be back later! Be careful out there early birds! I might go after work about 1130 tomorrow morning if the weather holds off. There was also 4 other people fishing.


Hey Randy, I was the guy at Marc's looking at that shappell 200. What are the pole sizes in those? I'm thinking 1".


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

1/2" on Shappell 2000 series


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

lovin life said:


> 1/2" on Shappell 2000 series


 Sounds about right, I'd have to look.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

icebucketjohn said:


> I'll give it a couple more days for sure


 I think I'm on the same page you are John. I'd like to give it a try in the morning when I get off work but it sure is warm tonight.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Would like to take a weekend drive-thru the Portage Lakes Chain to check things out and try out some new gear, but definitely won't be ice fishing. It all depends on the weather and predicted incoming rains.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

icebucketjohn said:


> Would like to take a weekend drive-thru the Portage Lakes Chain to check things out and try out some new gear, but definitely won't be ice fishing. It all depends on the weather and predicted incoming rains.


Ya what a bummer. I see you got that camera it's got to be driving you nuts with the dang weather roller coaster. You will be using it sooner than later hopefully.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah Laynhardwood, I hope to be fishing next week. It'll all depend on this weekends weather conditions.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

icebucketjohn said:


> Yeah Laynhardwood, I hope to be fishing next week. It'll all depend on this weekends weather conditions.


This week coming up does look promising for your area. I guess the X factor is tonites rain fall totals


----------



## Dyson92 (Mar 2, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Hey Randy, I was the guy at Marc's looking at that shappell 200. What are the pole sizes in those? I'm thinking 1".


Strong outsider, I bought a shappell fx 200 this year. The poles are actually 1/2" emt.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Dyson92 said:


> Strong outsider, I bought a shappell fx 200 this year. The poles are actually 1/2" emt.


Thanks Dyson!! How ya like it? Pros/cons?


----------



## Dyson92 (Mar 2, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Thanks Dyson!! How ya like it? Pros/cons?


Haven't got it on the ice yet. Looks like it will be good. I put LED lights in it and it looks Awsome. Prolly get out towards the end of week


----------

